# Empty store shelves...



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

Cleared out today... All milk, bread and all meat-gone off the shelves of all the area grocery stores from Coronavirus hysteria.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 13, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Cleared out today... All milk, bread and all meat-gone off the shelves of all the area grocery stores from Coronavirus hysteria.


All I hear is about coronavirus. Enough is enough.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

I know, right!!!!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

The knuckleheads in my area are attacking the Cosco and Sam's Clubs and decimating the shelves. . .Amazing!

I went to my local grocery store today.  Not only were the employees restocking the shelves but I was able to purchase everything I went there for.  

And by the way,  the wipes for delousing the handles on the shopping carts were in good supply!

I think we all need to calm down.

John


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 13, 2020)

When staff in the food or freight supply start getting this, supply stops, then it will definitely cause major issues.

i have prepared for the worse in order to look after my family, have 2 months worth of supplies stocked.

my old scouts motto is “Be prepared”


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> When staff in the food or freight supply start getting this, supply stops, then it will definitely cause major issues.
> 
> i have prepared for the worse in order to look after my family, have 2 months worth of supplies stocked.
> 
> my old scouts motto is “Be prepared”



I agree. . .But until that happens, do we need to panic!   Come on . . .Calm down!

Just because Ton Hanks and his wife have symptoms doesn't mean you will !


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

I am well stocked. I have 4 freezers full of wild game, fish, seafood, and smoked meats. Plenty of meals can be made from it. I will be fine. 

I was really looking forward to my first salami project this weekend, but I need the pork first....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> When staff in the food or freight supply start getting this, supply stops, then it will definitely cause major issues.
> 
> i have prepared for the worse in order to look after my family, have 2 months worth of supplies stocked.
> 
> my old scouts motto is “Be prepared”


If that happens, The president will call in the national guard to fill in the supply chains. the deliveries will continue.


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 13, 2020)

I understand this may be a critical situation, but why in the heck don't the retailers ration panic stuff. I still can't understand how the Coronavirus results in Mass buying hysterical of toilet paper and bottled water! You can get water from your faucet and covid 19 symptoms do not include diarrhea!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 13, 2020)

I dont want to shut down another thread, keep politics out of it.  I for one dont like theses posts but its what we are all dealing with right now.   Keep it clean.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Mar 13, 2020)

.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I dont want to shut down another thread, keep politics out of it.  I for one dont like theses posts but its what we are all dealing with right now.   Keep it clean.



Sorry 

 pc farmer


I should have known better!

John


----------



## Jimbo9414 (Mar 13, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> I understand this may be a critical situation, but why in the heck don't the retailers ration panic stuff. I still can't understand how the Coronavirus results in Mass buying hysterical of toilet paper and bottled water! You can get water from your faucet and covid 19 symptoms do not include diarrhea!


I'm in Colorado and the stores here are rationing TP, cleaning supplies, bread, and milk.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 13, 2020)

Politics aside because that really doesn’t matter.

It’s not hysteria it’s reality. This is going to overwhelm the US healthcare infrastructure before long. Can’t blame people for wanting to grab things and hunker down at home if possible. Not everyone can do that but the more social distancing we do the better.

I’ve been following this since it began in Wuhan and it’s scary. 

Signed,
 A concerned viral immunologist and professor.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

Being on the gulf coast here in louisiana, we deal with state of emergency declarations every time a major hurricane hits. I'm prepared should we loose power for 2 months. I can run the generator 1 hour a day to cool down the freezers. When the gas runs out, if none is available, I will be making the largest batch of jerky this site has ever seen with all remaining meat in the freezer....


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> It’s not hysteria it’s reality. This is going to overwhelm the US healthcare infrastructure before long. Can’t blame people for wanting to grab things and hunker down at home if possible. Not everyone can do that but the more social distancing we do the better.
> 
> I’ve been following this since it began in Wuhan and it’s scary.
> 
> ...



I respect your title and agree it is scary,  but

I'm not convinced about overwhelming the US healthcare infrastructure, and until it happens (if indeed it does) should we be panicking? 

The news media has sensationalized and tried to make us panic in the past and has come up short more often than not.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Politics aside because that really doesn’t matter.
> 
> It’s not hysteria it’s reality. This is going to overwhelm the US healthcare infrastructure before long. Can’t blame people for wanting to grab things and hunker down at home if possible. Not everyone can do that but the more social distancing we do the better.
> 
> ...


Do you remember the ‘Swine Flu’ epidemic? However, that was before Twitter...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2020)

I've been through multiple blizzards and hurricanes and I have yet to have a sudden desire to eat Sandwiches and drink Gallons of Milk. According to the CDC there are 41 cases in PA. There are 12.8 MILLION residents. 41, really, and folks are going nuts? When the CDC reports 410,000 cases in PA, then I will start eating more Sandwiches and Chug Milk...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 13, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Do you remember the ‘Swine Flu’ epidemic? However, that was before Twitter...




Yup.  Even the mad cow thing.  Been alot that came though here.   Or said it did.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 13, 2020)

The data we have on swine flu is en total. We’ve JUST entered into this pandemic. I don’t think those are fair comparisons. Estimates indicate that this is 10x more fatal than seasonal influence, of which the H1N1 virus that caused swine flu circulates now.


“The U.S. has about 2.8 hospital beds per 1,000 people (South Korea and Japan, two countries that have seemingly thwarted the exponential case growth trajectory, have more than 12 hospital beds per 1,000 people; even China has 4.3 per 1,000). With a population of 330 million, this is about 1 million hospital beds. At any given time, about 68% of them are occupied. That leaves about 300,000 beds available nationwide.

“The majority of people with Covid-19 can be managed at home. But among 44,000 cases in China, about 15% required hospitalization and 5% ended up in critical care. In Italy, the statistics so far are even more dismal: More than half of infected individuals require hospitalization and about 10% need treatment in the ICU.

At a 10% hospitalization rate, all hospital beds in the U.S. will be filled by about May 10. And with many patients requiring weeks of care, turnover will slow to a crawl as beds fill with Covid-19 patients.”









						What does the coronavirus mean for the U.S. health care system? Some simple math offers alarming answers
					

At a 10% hospitalization rate, all hospital beds in the U.S. will be filled by about May 10. As #Covid19 cases saturate nearly every state and county, health care workers would burn through the national stockpile of N95 masks in two days.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## JCAP (Mar 13, 2020)

Also if there are 41 confirmed cases there are certainly many many more. We aren’t testing efficiently as a country. 

This is a big deal. It’s time everyone started thinking about it that way too.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 13, 2020)

I’m not saying stop enjoying life. I’m more interested in promoting social distancing and stuff.

My brother is 2 months away from being an ER doc. The ER and ICU docs are incredibly scared of this pandemic.

Anyhow, the best way we can enjoy life is to throw some meat on the cooker this weekend. Enjoy all!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> I’m not saying stop enjoying life. I’m more interested in promoting social distancing and stuff.
> 
> Anyhow, the best way we can enjoy life is to throw some meat on the cooker this weekend. Enjoy all!




You are in Allentown and I am in Pittsburgh. . .I think we are far enough apart.

I'm glad you have finally calmed down.

Smoke on,

John


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> The data we have on swine flu is en total. We’ve JUST entered into this pandemic. I don’t think those are fair comparisons. Estimates indicate that this is 10x more fatal than seasonal influence, of which the H1N1 virus that caused swine flu circulates now.
> 
> 
> “The U.S. has about 2.8 hospital beds per 1,000 people (South Korea and Japan, two countries that have seemingly thwarted the exponential case growth trajectory, have more than 12 hospital beds per 1,000 people; even China has 4.3 per 1,000). With a population of 330 million, this is about 1 million hospital beds. At any given time, about 68% of them are occupied. That leaves about 300,000 beds available nationwide.
> ...


Interesting quote that you posted. More or less a scare tactic. Fear is what is called. Look at the stock market. Driven by fear. There is no bankruptcy. Just fear. Which can be powerful. As in the quote above.   Coronavirus is consuming our lives, we hear it on the radio, watch it on tv, hear it from our friends neighbors... the internet.  Let’s do our homework, and use common sense.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't remember this much (media driven) hysteria for the H1N1 (aka Swine) flu 10 years ago.
This is close to Y2K  panic of 20 years ago.
Odd thing is in other panics fuel prices went up.  Gasoline dropped below $2 today.

Wife and I did our weekly shopping trip yesterday.  Noticed most of the other shoppers were loading up on toilet paper.



indaswamp said:


> Cleared out today... All milk, bread and all meat-gone off the shelves of all the area grocery stores from Coronavirus hysteria.


You have a little water issue that is fanning the flames?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

No, I doubt the high mississippi river has any impact on what I am seeing at the grocery stores. LSU cancelled on campus classes yesterday are and going to online class for spring 2020. The Governor cancelled all school classes in the state until April 13th. That sparked the buying spree IMO.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> This is a big deal. It’s time everyone started thinking about it that way too.



You bet your life! My wife went to Walmart today and most of the shelves were bare. Earlier I had pulled into the parking lot of a Fry's Market and couldn't find a space that'd fit my truck, the lot was packed so I just drove back home. We started following this when the reports from China first came out, seems everything that'll make you really sick just before it kills you originates there or in Africa. The fridge, garage freezer and pantry were already well stocked, we didn't have to get much extra to be good for the next 2-3 months. I filled up a half dozen 5 gallon gas cans to run two Honda 2000's if needed to keep the fridge and freezer going in case of power outage. I found my bigtime hazmat mask and box of surgical gloves in the garage today after a little searching. Now the word is to watch out for robbers, guys with no food or supplies who weren't prepared. I had a CCW permit issued from the state of California before we moved here, and non-resident permits for AZ and Utah, legal to pack concealed in 35 states. Before we moved nine months back I wouldn't have thought of going to my local Safeway without my S&W40 Shield tucked into my pants, too many gangbangers around in CA. Since we moved it's been so safe here I haven't hardly touched it but for drives up into unknown territory. I'm planning to start shopping for fresh food early in the morning on weekdays to save what we've got stockpiled. I'm planning to start packing a gun again when I go to the grocery store, I'm legal to do so. No one knows how bad this will get or how long it'll last. If it's all over in a week I still won't feel bad about being prepared, everything will get used in time. If it gets bad and lasts awhile we're locked down like a fortress in a house were real comfortable in. Being prepared isn't being paranoid or afraid, it's being ready for whatever may come, or hoping your ready. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> What does the coronavirus mean for the U.S. health care system? Some simple math offers alarming answers
> 
> 
> At a 10% hospitalization rate, all hospital beds in the U.S. will be filled by about May 10. As #Covid19 cases saturate nearly every state and county, health care workers would burn through the national stockpile of N95 masks in two days.
> ...



Wow, that's quite a read, thanks for posting that JCAP! Too many won't even click on it, shame. RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 14, 2020)

I went to the store yesterday, nobody was buying TP  but almost everyone had beer in their carts, We must have different priorities in CNY.


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2020)

I need to get more Beer, a bag of beans and maybe some flour.
Richie


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2020)

More people are dying of the regular flu just saying.. people need to relax lol this ain't Ebola or weaponized smallpox...


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You bet your life! My wife went to Walmart today and most of the shelves were bare. Earlier I had pulled into the parking lot of a Fry's Market and couldn't find a space that'd fit my truck, the lot was packed so I just drove back home. We started following this when the reports from China first came out, seems everything that'll make you really sick just before it kills you originates there or in Africa. The fridge, garage freezer and pantry were already well stocked, we didn't have to get much extra to be good for the next 2-3 months. I filled up a half dozen 5 gallon gas cans to run two Honda 2000's if needed to keep the fridge and freezer going in case of power outage. I found my bigtime hazmat mask and box of surgical gloves in the garage today after a little searching. Now the word is to watch out for robbers, guys with no food or supplies who weren't prepared. I had a CCW permit issued from the state of California before we moved here, and non-resident permits for AZ and Utah, legal to pack concealed in 35 states. Before we moved nine months back I wouldn't have thought of going to my local Safeway without my S&W40 Shield tucked into my pants, too many gangbangers around in CA. Since we moved it's been so safe here I haven't hardly touched it but for drives up into unknown territory. I'm planning to start shopping for fresh food early in the morning on weekdays to save what we've got stockpiled. I'm planning to start packing a gun again when I go to the grocery store, I'm legal to do so. No one knows how bad this will get or how long it'll last. If it's all over in a week I still won't feel bad about being prepared, everything will get used in time. If it gets bad and lasts awhile we're locked down like a fortress in a house were real comfortable in. Being prepared isn't being paranoid or afraid, it's being ready for whatever may come, or hoping your ready. RAY



Holy $hit, I'm glad I don't live where you live Ray. We just barely started locking our front doors. The only weapon I have in the house is a baseball bat from my little league days. I couldn't live in a place where I felt the need to carry a gun while grocery shopping. 

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 14, 2020)

Dang


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

negolien said:


> More people are dying of the regular flu just saying.. people need to relax lol this ain't Ebola or weaponized smallpox...



This is just not true. 

www.vox.com/platform/amp/science-and-health/2020/3/13/21176735/covid-19-coronavirus-worse-than-flu-comparison


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> This is just not true.
> 
> www.vox.com/platform/amp/science-and-health/2020/3/13/21176735/covid-19-coronavirus-worse-than-flu-comparison
> View attachment 435840



Head of the CDC said Corona had a mortality rate of .1 percent so...nice graphs but....


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Holy $hit, I'm glad I don't live where you live Ray. We just barely started locking our front doors. The only weapon I have in the house is a baseball bat from my little league days. I couldn't live in a place where I felt the need to carry a gun while grocery shopping. Chris



Where I live now in Gilbert, AZ ranks as one of the 25 safest city's to live in in the USA. Where I moved from in Elk Grove, CA started out as a small town and a great place to live that somehow grew to have over 60 recognized gangs with a population of about 180,000. We lived in a nice neighborhood that grew to have it's fair share of home burglaries, cars broken into, geez, I had my trailer hitch and a old dog crate stolen from my truck at night. The only time I've ever put my hand on my carry weapon was right after I got my hip replaced and was limping in the parking lot of a grocery store, some gangbangers in a parked car calling out for gas money. They're like predators, they look for the old, weak, and injured. I'll be 69 this year, have had both hips replaced and own a body full of arthritis, a prime candidate for a predator. I go to the range at least once a month and practice with both my 40's, I've always been a pretty fair shot. We live in a beautiful upscale neighbor hood, no crime yet that I've seen, and I imagine the Gilbert police department does a fine job protecting it's citizens. I don't feel the "need" to carry as much as it just make me feel a little safer and secure when I do. I'd much rather have a carry weapon on me and not need it than need one and not have it. CCW permits aren't issued to criminals, and criminals don't bother obtaining one. Can you dig it? RAY


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

negolien said:


> Head of the CDC said Corona had a mortality rate of .1 percent so...nice graphs but....





			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> This is just not true.
> 
> www.vox.com/platform/amp/science-and-health/2020/3/13/21176735/covid-19-coronavirus-worse-than-flu-comparison
> View attachment 435840



Another great read JCAP, you are posting up some really informative threads, thanks! RAY


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> This is just not true.
> 
> www.vox.com/platform/amp/science-and-health/2020/3/13/21176735/covid-19-coronavirus-worse-than-flu-comparison
> View attachment 435840




JCAP, morning....   Those numbers on the chart are so bogus.......
I heard yesterday,  40 folks have died from covid 19 in the US.....   Annually, in the USA, up to 70,000  folks die of the seasonal flu....   Over 50,000 die in car wrecks...


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

This is just getting underway Dave, who knows what the numbers will look like a year from now. RAY


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2020)

Exactly....  They haven't tested many folks...  We don't know how many are infected...    
If you test 100 folks and 40 die, you can extrapolate that 40% of the population will die....
There is a faction in this country that want to scare the poop out of you....
It's good for their campaign rhetoric...


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

The issue is that we have PLENTY of data of how this virus has progressed and is still progressing through other countries. Countries who have not had a piss poor response to this pandemic like the US.

Containment is key to slowing this and allowing the healthcare infrastructure to deal with all the infections.

The numbers aren’t bogus, they’re incredibly real.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Where I live now in Gilbert, AZ ranks as one of the 25 safest city's to live in in the USA. Where I moved from in Elk Grove, CA started out as a small town and a great place to live that somehow grew to have over 60 recognized gangs with a population of about 180,000. We lived in a nice neighborhood that grew to have it's fair share of home burglaries, cars broken into, geez, I had my trailer hitch and a old dog crate stolen from my truck at night. The only time I've ever put my hand on my carry weapon was right after I got my hip replaced and was limping in the parking lot of a grocery store, some gangbangers in a parked car calling out for gas money. They're like predators, they look for the old, weak, and injured. I'll be 69 this year, have had both hips replaced and own a body full of arthritis, a prime candidate for a predator. I go to the range at least once a month and practice with both my 40's, I've always been a pretty fair shot. We live in a beautiful upscale neighbor hood, no crime yet that I've seen, and I imagine the Gilbert police department does a fine job protecting it's citizens. I don't feel the "need" to carry as much as it just make me feel a little safer and secure when I do. I'd much rather have a carry weapon on me and not need it than need one and not have it. CCW permits aren't issued to criminals, and criminals don't bother obtaining one. Can you dig it? RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gilbert sounds like a great place. Especially considering how Elk Grove turned out. I moved out of Burlington(our largest city) not because of violence, but because of the political direction it was heading in. I guess I wasn't made to live in a larger city.  

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 14, 2020)

There's a lot of ignorance in this thread.

People are self quarantining, which is why people are buying things in bulk.

The whole point of schools being closed and other things being closed is to be proactive and not let this virus spread like it has in China and Italy.

Also, you can be a carrier of the virus with no symptoms. If this is the case and you are in a group of people or public places, you can give it to someone who is in the high risk group and even more people who will then go on and spread it.

Try to understand the issue at hand before giving your opinion.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Mar 14, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> There's a lot of ignorance in this thread.
> 
> People are self quarantining, which is why people are buying things in bulk.
> 
> ...


This! Someone came to our office complex to get pizza at a restaurant in the building. It’s one of those giant towers with tons of companies etc. the person ended up testing positive a few days later and my company shipped us all home to work until April. I luckily started stocking up a while ago but the store was crazy. Aldi had basically no meat and nothing frozen.
My creepiest experience by far though was Menards, which I went to for pet supplies. The store was PACKED but you could hear a pin drop. Everyone was polite and would nod and smile but you could tell most people had a severe sense of panic. It was like shopping in a zombie apocalypse movie.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 14, 2020)

The reason to be VERY afraid is because the virus is transmittable through aerosolized particles not just on surfaces.
Also, infected persons can be symptom free for weeks and at the same time be spreading the virus to people who catch it and also won't be showing symptoms while THEY are spreading the virus.
Stockpiling food and supplies is not to prevent your exposure, it's to allow you to eat/drink etc..while YOU and your family are quarantined in your home for 6 weeks.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

My curiosity was killing me so a little while ago I hopped in my truck and drove the three miles to the Fry's Market. I pulled in at 5:15 am, the store had been open for 15 minutes, the parking was half full. Folks were coming out with cases of water, there wasn't a potato or onion to be seen in the veg department, the long display case where the day before yesterday I picked thru packs of chicken thighs on sale for 88¢ lb was totally empty. It looks like fresh veggies won't be much of a problem, especially since I'm a early riser and can go weekdays. I walked out with three corned beefs that were going for $2.79 a pound, I'll need some beer by next week. It's crazy, but it's for real. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 14, 2020)

One thing I don't understand,  people go to the store to buy water, I get thirsty I go to the sink and turn on the water. Camping yes, no faucets but staying at home???

Ryan


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2020)

Ridiculous.....most healthy people won't  even feel sick. Too much sky is falling... little different in 3rd world countries but this hysteria is driving healthy people to freak out which is NOT helpful...until I start seeing mass graves I am living life as usual. The sheeple can run around screaming the sky is falling. I will be bbqing ...drinking a whiskey and coke and laughing at em


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> One thing I don't understand,  people go to the store to buy water, I get thirsty I go to the sink and turn on the water. Camping yes, no faucets but staying at home??? Ryan [/QUOTE
> 
> All depends on what comes out of the faucet where you live Ryan. We're OK here where I live but I know a couple of towns over the water that comes from the faucet isn't fit to drink. We opted to have a filtration and softening system installed, what comes out of the fridge is what I'd drink if I drank water, I prefer cranberry juice or beer. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

negolien said:


> Ridiculous.....most healthy people won't  even feel sick. Too much sky is falling... little different in 3rd world countries but this hysteria is driving healthy people to freak out which is NOT helpful...until I start seeing mass graves I am living life as usual. The sheeple can run around screaming the sky is falling. I will be bbqing ...drinking a whiskey and coke and laughing at em


This is in Iran, but it is happening...
https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/worl...d-coronavirus-outbreak/ar-BB11997L?li=AAgfIYZ

independent video also corroborates this. 

China brought in mobile incinerators throughout Wuhan in lieu of mass graves.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

We make it a practice to fill the tubs with water when a hurricane hits...just in case. If needed for drinking water it can be boiled.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm seeing different types of responses seemingly on a regional basis. I was in three grocery stores yesterday. All I was looking to get were some jalapenos, serranos, Roma tomatoes, and a head of lettuce. The first two stores I went in were larger chains and it was absolute insanity. Lines out the doors. The first store had an employee going through the lines telling folks how long a wait they could expect. The end of the line was where I went in and they were saying a 4 hour wait. Nope, not gonna do it. Turned around and walked out. The second store was crazy busy as well but at least I could walk through. Went to check on a couple of things just out of curiosity to see what was totally gone. Toilet paper and bottled water of course. Typically in panic times people jump all over bread, milk, eggs, and stuff like that. All of those bins were well stocked. No shortage of any of those items. Ditto that with fresh produce and meat. All the bins were actually over stocked and nobody was the least bit interested. Not being inclined to spend half the day waiting in line I left that store also without buying anything. Went to my little grocery store here in Lago Vista on the way home. It was busy but no more so than on a holiday weekend. Same situations as the second store I went into. Plenty of meat, dairy, and fresh produce but no TP or bottled water. Maybe I'm lucky in this regard but Tracy has always been in an apocalyptic mentality where TP and laundry detergent are concerned. She's just emphatic about keeping well stocked in those items. We probably have a years worth of both on hand. No panic on our end thank God. Add to that my propensity for having an abundance of meat on hand and 4 freezers full, we are in good shape across the board. The pantry is also well stocked with canned veggies and condiments. Without breaking a sweat and not having changed our lives to do it, we are probably good for 6 months if it comes down to brass tacks. My biggest concern would be fresh veggies but thus far that's not been an issue. I'll eat canned veggies but much prefer fresh. Heck, on the news earlier a spokesperson for HEB, which is a very large Texas based grocery chain, was telling everybody to calm down. There's plenty of food so no need to be buying in a panic state. That's refreshing but I can somewhat see it due to people wanting to limit their possible exposure and hunker down at home for a while.

In review, I have seen a number of situations similar in principal to this one, as have a lot of the rest of you. We will get through it and at the end of the day, I can only guess (pray??)  that it doesn't get as bad as some of the forecasts are saying it could get. In the mean time, we have a couple friends coming over this afternoon and I'm gonna be cooking up a couple of massive tomahawk rib eyes. Y'all have a great weekend and stay safe.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

negolien said:


> Ridiculous.....most healthy people won't  even feel sick. Too much sky is falling... little different in 3rd world countries but this hysteria is driving healthy people to freak out which is NOT helpful...until I start seeing mass graves I am living life as usual. The sheeple can run around screaming the sky is falling. I will be bbqing ...drinking a whiskey and coke and laughing at em




Nero fiddled while Rome burned. RAY


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

https://techstartups.com/2020/03/12/coronavirus-panic-media-not-telling-even-3-4-global-death-rate/


https://techstartups.com/2020/03/12...s-will-go-biggest-fraud-manipulate-economies/


https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> https://techstartups.com/2020/03/12/coronavirus-panic-media-not-telling-even-3-4-global-death-rate/
> 
> 
> https://techstartups.com/2020/03/12...s-will-go-biggest-fraud-manipulate-economies/
> ...



I don't click links. Cliff notes?


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> This is in Iran, but it is happening...
> https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/worl...d-coronavirus-outbreak/ar-BB11997L?li=AAgfIYZ
> 
> independent video also corroborates this.
> ...


Let me rephrase that.. I will worry when a 1st world country starts digging mass graves lol...

As a side note hysteria has wiped out people's retirement....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> One thing I don't understand,  people go to the store to buy water, I get thirsty I go to the sink and turn on the water. Camping yes, no faucets but staying at home???
> 
> Ryan



In some municipalities the water is heavily treated and has an off taste. Then think of places like Flint MI. , and the past issues they've had with water. I'm on a well and our water is tested yearly and is fine for bathing, cooking, drinking, but it does have an slight mineral taste, So we purchase water for drinking purposes.

Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

I went by the neighborhood grocery store this morning to see if they restocked. While a lot of selections in the meat dept. were not available, they had just put out more boston butt double packs for $0.99/lb. so I bought one. Project pepperoni is a go!


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

1. That MIT scientist is an idiot if he’s saying this isn’t a big deal.
2. The numbers below equal a 3.7% case fatality rate. Seasonal influenza rates (2018-2019) are 0.1%






3. That’s just people who died. Infection can be bad too. Described as flu like in many cases. The flu isn’t fun.

4. Do people think China and Italy aren’t first world countries?

Im out on this thread. It’s not fear mongering or misinformation. It’s reality.

Signed an actually PHD in viruses and the immune system.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2020)

We needed milk, eggs, bread, fruit and veggies yesterday. Headed to my preferred grocery store during a normal down time (2 PM) and there wasn't a parking space in sight. Just drove on by. 

Woke up this morning (no alarm) and was at the same store by 6:20 AM. No bananas, milk, onions, and only four checkers. Saw folks like me, and folks who were pushing two baskets filled with hoarded supplies. 

The checkout lines were growing by the minute. Skipped a lot of the nonessential stuff on my list because I hate lines. The parking lot was packed by the time I walked out at 7:15 AM. 

I needed to roast coffee before the rain started so my wife went to a different store about 8AM. They had everything else on my list. She said there were a few empty shelves, but it wasn't that crowded and people seemed to be buying normal stuff.

This, too, will pass.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 14, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I needed to roast coffee before the rain



What kind of coffee is going into the roaster?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2020)

A Brazilian coffee with a strong bittersweet chocolate flavor profile. It was a softer bean than the African beans I'm used to roasting. Took it a little darker than I intended, but it will be fine.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You bet your life! My wife went to Walmart today and most of the shelves were bare. Earlier I had pulled into the parking lot of a Fry's Market and couldn't find a space that'd fit my truck, the lot was packed so I just drove back home. We started following this when the reports from China first came out, seems everything that'll make you really sick just before it kills you originates there or in Africa. The fridge, garage freezer and pantry were already well stocked, we didn't have to get much extra to be good for the next 2-3 months. I filled up a half dozen 5 gallon gas cans to run two Honda 2000's if needed to keep the fridge and freezer going in case of power outage. I found my bigtime hazmat mask and box of surgical gloves in the garage today after a little searching. Now the word is to watch out for robbers, guys with no food or supplies who weren't prepared. I had a CCW permit issued from the state of California before we moved here, and non-resident permits for AZ and Utah, legal to pack concealed in 35 states. Before we moved nine months back I wouldn't have thought of going to my local Safeway without my S&W40 Shield tucked into my pants, too many gangbangers around in CA. Since we moved it's been so safe here I haven't hardly touched it but for drives up into unknown territory. I'm planning to start shopping for fresh food early in the morning on weekdays to save what we've got stockpiled. I'm planning to start packing a gun again when I go to the grocery store, I'm legal to do so. No one knows how bad this will get or how long it'll last. If it's all over in a week I still won't feel bad about being prepared, everything will get used in time. If it gets bad and lasts awhile we're locked down like a fortress in a house were real comfortable in. Being prepared isn't being paranoid or afraid, it's being ready for whatever may come, or hoping your ready. RAY


I went to the store Thursday just to get a jump and not have to go out over the weekend. The only thing sold out was sanitizing wipes. Plenty of everything else. A neighbor friend called my wife this morning from Meijer. She said it was PACKED and a lot of things were gone. we're good for 2 or 3 weeks on food, etc., although I'll need to get out every now and then for beer and cigarettes....
If it gets worse than that we're all in trouble, especially those of us in large cities. Let's hope for the best.
I've been carrying everywhere for years now. Ah life in the city.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I went to the store Thursday just to get a jump and not have to go out over the weekend. The only thing sold out was sanitizing wipes. Plenty of everything else. A neighbor friend called my wife this morning from Meijer. She said it was PACKED and a lot of things were gone. we're good for 2 or 3 weeks on food, etc., although I'll need to get out every now and then for beer and cigarettes....If it gets worse than that we're all in trouble, especially those of us in large cities. Let's hope for the best. I've been carrying everywhere for years now. Ah life in the city.




I quit cigarettes two months ago cold turkey after smoking for a little over 55 years. The first two weeks were pretty tough, after a month I was starting to chill out. Now I find myself not even thinking about them, I do feel better. We never much bothered to think what we were spending on ciggys, but between my wife and I it was a easy $6.000 a year. Once you Jones you feel pretty good about not having the tail wag the dog. Just sayin'.  RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I quit cigarettes two months ago cold turkey after smoking for a little over 55 years. The first two weeks were pretty tough, after a month I was starting to chill out. Now I find myself not even thinking about them, I do feel better. We never much bothered to think what we were spending on ciggys, but between my wife and I it was a easy $6.000 a year. Once you Jones you feel pretty good about not having the tail wag the dog. Just sayin'.  RAY


I know. The money part bothers me more than the health issues. My health is outstanding but hers is not. We keep talking about it but never actually pulling the trigger. This year maybe. As you well know, it's hard because we've both been smoking for many years and actually enjoy it. It's not just a habit.....
Thank you for the encouragement.
Dan


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 14, 2020)

Jimbo9414 said:


> I'm in Colorado and the stores here are rationing TP, cleaning supplies, bread, and milk.


If they hadn't done that here from the get-go some of us wouldn't be running out of toilet paper While others have a year supply.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I know. The money part bothers me more than the health issues. My health is outstanding but hers is not. We keep talking about it but never actually pulling the trigger. This year maybe. As you well know, it's hard because we've both been smoking for many years and actually enjoy it. It's not just a habit..... Thank you for the encouragement. Dan




That's why I quit, my wife's lungs aren't the greatest and it was only going to be a matter of time before it became a lot bigger issue, mine are fine. I told her that having to wear a oxygen mask was going to have a real effect on where would go and what we would be able to do. We loved smoking, and it is a habit. Once you quit you'll be able to realize just how much it stinks, it does stink. It doesn't roll over, but it's certainly doable. RAY


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> 1. That MIT scientist is an idiot if he’s saying this isn’t a big deal.
> 2. The numbers below equal a 3.7% case fatality rate. Seasonal influenza rates (2018-2019) are 0.1%
> View attachment 435888
> 
> ...




Stop trying to spread panic that's the problem..A lot of cases go unreported thus the mortality rate is much much lower. Freakin sheeple causing mass panic over a flu less lethal than mrsa is a freaking joke .. stop already.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok I can’t stop sorry yall




negolien said:


> Stop trying to spread panic that's the problem..A lot of cases go unreported thus the mortality rate is much much lower. Freakin sheeple causing mass panic over a flu less lethal than mrsa is a freaking joke .. stop already.



Let’s pretend that there are a lot of cases that are undiagnosed. That’s probably true. Which is what the head of the NIAID said when he said 10x more deadly than seasonal flu. He’s assuming a 1% case fatality rate (not mortality rate) based on best data from other countries.

This coronavirus isn’t a flu btw. And MRSA mortality rate is between 6 and 50% depending on strain. But MRSA is not transmissible like this virus is.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 14, 2020)

Seems to me the death rate from coronavirus falls around 3-3.5 % overall world wide so far. RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2020)

[


sawhorseray said:


> YBefore we moved nine months back I wouldn't have thought of going to my local Safeway without my S&W40 Shield tucked into my pants, too many gangbangers around in CA. Since we moved it's been so safe here I haven't hardly touched it but for drives up into unknown territory. I'm planning to start shopping for fresh food early in the morning on weekdays to save what we've got stockpiled. I'm planning to start packing a gun again when I go to the grocery store, I'm legal to do so. No one knows how bad this will get or how long it'll last. If it's all over in a week I still won't feel bad about being prepared, everything will get used in time. If it gets bad and lasts awhile we're locked down like a fortress in a house were real comfortable in. Being prepared isn't being paranoid or afraid, it's being ready for whatever may come, or hoping your ready. RAY





gmc2003 said:


> Holy $hit, I'm glad I don't live where you live Ray. We just barely started locking our front doors. The only weapon I have in the house is a baseball bat from my little league days. I couldn't live in a place where I felt the need to carry a gun while grocery shopping.
> 
> Chris



Ok first a little humor.....we have a couple of Walmart’s we frequent in these parts and I rate them by the “friend” that joins me on the trip......first we have the one where the everywhere every day pocket .380 is fine for, then there is the 2 where the 9 is in order.....but then there is the one I park under the police camera and the full size 45 and a couple of mags come along.....and if late in the evening a BUG too, but then again after 10 they are all 45 visits.......

PS - I’m in a very low crime area but one of the G friendliest places in the world.....the neighboring town in my county requires every household to have a FA.....

On the serious note.....even though this bug may not effect younger healthy people that bad it is really bad for older folks and those with health issues. For example, I have a co-worker with a heart condition and is 62....another that is 65 with lung issues (only has one lung). Both of them are very concerned and should be....the common flu is really bad for them......on a personal side my wife has an auto-immune disease and my daughter has a week immune system.....so we are being extra careful.....

As a Eagle scout (be prepared) and life in AK and ND has taught us you need to be.....We always have a full month of supply of fresh type stuff as a matter of just being prepared and have 9 months worth of long term  living so not too much freaking out here....

my work stopped all company travel two weeks ago and ordered any staff from areas with cases to self quarantine and work from home and starting this week all staff are working at home.....so I’m just going to enjoy the time with the fam and do some nice smokes......

Edit, just the every day stock, doesn’t count the garage, or other two full closets that are always full and get rotated out to keep things fresh....Or the additional two weeks of dry goods we keep in the trailer, especially since we just prepped and stocked it for camping season......


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

New corona-virus  preventive measures revealed!!!! Be the first one on your block to cash in.









						Hindu group in India consumes cow urine to ward off coronavirus
					

Believing that cow urine can ward off the coronavirus disease, a Hindu group in India hosted a cow urine drinking party Saturday to test their belief, Reuters reported.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> New corona-virus  preventive measures revealed!!!! Be the first one on your block to cash in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m glad I live in Arkansas, cause this is the norm here: replace cow with pig.....(banjos playing in the background..) looks like immune boys!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh I have to add this.......

7 cans of spam, 7 eggs, and 3.5 cups of rice will provide about 2200 calories a day for 7 days.....it takes about 90 cans of chicken soup to do the same......so if you are eating 90 cans of chicken soup in a week you dang well better have a bunch o TP in stock!!!!!!!  Just saying as I was watching a couple the other night buying cases of green beans, no-meat chili and ketchup......that is the recipe to make lots of crap!!!!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> I’m glad I live in Arkansas, cause this is the norm here: replace cow with pig.....(banjos playing in the background..) looks like immune boys!!!



Justin was that you in the Deliverance playing the banjo? 

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> .......(banjos playing in the background..)



Yankee, you have a sense of humor right there!


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

I am social distancing. I found a good potential cure though


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> I am social distancing. I found a good potential cure though
> 
> View attachment 435925
> View attachment 435926


Yup. I've been fortifying my blood as well.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> New corona-virus  preventive measures revealed!!!! Be the first one on your block to cash in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen cow urine at any of the regular groceries. I'll need to check the International Market down the road. You'd be surprised what they have.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Justin was that you in the Deliverance playing the banjo?
> 
> Chris


No comment. However,  could you squeal like a pig for me?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> I am social distancing. I found a good potential cure though
> 
> View attachment 435925
> View attachment 435926



I love your posts (my brother is also in the medical field and says this is a terrible virus) and the beers and beer glass. CMBC is one of my favorite breweries. About to crack open a New Trail Hill Climb here soon. Cheers!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> No comment. However,  could you squeal like a pig for me?


if you have ever cast......ed a pig before with crimp pliers that squeal is like NO other. It will make the faint of heart vomit.....


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 14, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> if you have ever cast......ed a pig before with crimp pliers that squeal is like NO other. It will make the faint of heart vomit.....


Just reading that nearly made me vomit.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2020)

civilsmoker......you are my hero.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

My only purpose in posting this is to be informative, not provocative.
The COVID-19 virus started in Wuhan, China, but the death numbers are listed from Hubei, China (population 57,237,740) which is a providence in China with the capitol city of Wuhan ( population 9,785,388) So since we are playing with numbers, total people infected in Hubei, China is 80,976. Now out of 57,237,740 people living there, 0.14% of the population tested positive for COVID-19.  Now of those who tested positive for the virus, 3075 have died, or 3.79%.

So if you live where this all started which is where the virus has been active for the longest time, Hubei China, you have a 0.14% chance of contracting COVID-19 and Out of the population at large ( in Hubei) you would have a 0.00537% of dying from it. These numbers in China are holding pretty steady and are collected since December of 2019. They are not growing rapidly. In addition, of the 80,976 who tested positive, 52,960 are fully recovered Now.

From a global perspective, there are a total of 155,227 people tested positive. Working from a rough number on global population of 5,700,000,000, you have as of now, a 0.0027% chance of testing positive for COVID-19, and with a total death total of 5,802, we all have a chance of dying from this, coming in at 0.00010%.

I haven’t ran the statistics for America yet because China has the best numbers to work from since this all started there and has had the longest time to develop. The numbers here though, are very small. Just some perspective. The reaction to this in the US is driven by the media, and a population with no common sense, and no willingness to do their homework. They bark, we jump.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2020)

Well said.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

The reason China numbers are holding steady and not rising is because they instituted draconian measures like total lockdown. And they built two hospitals just  to deal with covid infections.

South Korea hasn’t had a curve like other countries because they went on the attack and were testing thousands (10,000+) people a day.  With results available in hours, they isolated those who tested positive. The US is incredibly  far behind S Korea in testing and there is 0 chance in cold hell that they build new hospitals.

Once someone is diagnosed in your area, it’s EVERYWHERE around you.


----------



## Murray (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> My only purpose in posting this is to be informative, not provocative.
> The COVID-19 virus started in Wuhan, China, but the death numbers are listed from Hubei, China (population 57,237,740) which is a providence in China with the capitol city of Wuhan ( population 9,785,388) So since we are playing with numbers, total people infected in Hubei, China is 80,976. Now out of 57,237,740 people living there, 0.14% of the population tested positive for COVID-19.  Now of those who tested positive for the virus, 3075 have died, or 3.79%.
> 
> So if you live where this all started which is where the virus has been active for the longest time, Hubei China, you have a 0.14% chance of contracting COVID-19 and Out of the population at large ( in Hubei) you would have a 0.00537% of dying from it. These numbers in China are holding pretty steady and are collected since December of 2019. They are not growing rapidly. In addition, of the 80,976 who tested positive, 52,960 are fully recovered Now.
> ...


Us in North America are somewhat lucky, we have had more time to prepare than China and Europe. It will be really interesting to see all the data after this pandemic has passed. Did the extra time North America have to prepare make a difference in the statistics?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> No comment. However,  could you squeal like a pig for me?



Can't squeal, but I can do the old man dance.



civilsmoker said:


> if you have ever cast......ed a pig before with crimp pliers that squeal is like NO other. It will make the faint of heart vomit.....



That's just wrong right there, and if I ever see a car from AR or ND with a dude holding pliers. I will get me one of them fancy shooting irons right quick like. 

Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 14, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I went by the neighborhood grocery store this morning to see if they restocked. While a lot of selections in the meat dept. were not available, they had just put out more boston butt double packs for $0.99/lb. so I bought one. Project pepperoni is a go!


now that's what i'm talking about


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> The reason China numbers are holding steady and not rising is because they instituted draconian measures like total lockdown. And they built two hospitals just  to deal with covid infections.
> 
> South Korea hasn’t had a curve like other countries because they went on the attack and were testing thousands (10,000+) people a day.  With results available in hours, they isolated those who tested positive. The US is incredibly  far behind S Korea in testing and there is 0 chance in cold hell that they build new hospitals.
> 
> Once someone is diagnosed in your area, it’s EVERYWHERE around you.



There's always taking a bath in cow dung and drinking cow piss like the Hindus'. 200 followers and zero cases - just saying. 

Sorry JCap, thanks for posting the info., and I agree with you. We haven't seen the worst of this virus yet. I just hope our politicians stop playing games with peoples lives, and that goes for both sides of the aisle. 

Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> My only purpose in posting this is to be informative, not provocative.
> The COVID-19 virus started in Wuhan, China, but the death numbers are listed from Hubei, China (population 57,237,740) which is a providence in China with the capitol city of Wuhan ( population 9,785,388) So since we are playing with numbers, total people infected in Hubei, China is 80,976. Now out of 57,237,740 people living there, 0.14% of the population tested positive for COVID-19.  Now of those who tested positive for the virus, 3075 have died, or 3.79%.
> 
> So if you live where this all started which is where the virus has been active for the longest time, Hubei China, you have a 0.14% chance of contracting COVID-19 and Out of the population at large ( in Hubei) you would have a 0.00537% of dying from it. These numbers in China are holding pretty steady and are collected since December of 2019. They are not growing rapidly. In addition, of the 80,976 who tested positive, 52,960 are fully recovered Now.
> ...


I do not trust ANY numbers coming from the Chinese government. Their priorities are not for the truth, it's social stability and saving face. The numbers are far higher than being reported. The little bit of reality that has leaked out from chinese citizens confirms this assessment.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I haven't seen cow urine at any of the regular groceries. I'll need to check the International Market down the road. You'd be surprised what they have.



It's in the pharmacy aisle next to the cod liver oil. It comes in tablet or liquid form. Just make sure to check the expiration date. 

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> It's in the pharmacy aisle next to the cod liver oil. It comes in tablet or liquid form. Just make sure to check the expiration date.
> 
> Chris


You said “cod”. LOL!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> The reason China numbers are holding steady and not rising is because they instituted draconian measures like total lockdown. And they built two hospitals just  to deal with covid infections.
> 
> South Korea hasn’t had a curve like other countries because they went on the attack and were testing thousands (10,000+) people a day.  With results available in hours, they isolated those who tested positive. The US is incredibly  far behind S Korea in testing and there is 0 chance in cold hell that they build new hospitals.
> 
> Once someone is diagnosed in your area, it’s EVERYWHERE around you.



They built 2 hospitals in 4 months? Were they M.A.S.H ( mobile army hospitals)?
In addition, 77% of the cases in the US are in one senior living center, located in Washington state. That’s pretty well locked down. How exactly is the US NOT locked down?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> You said “cod”. LOL!



Did I mistype something? 

Chris


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I dont want to shut down another thread, keep politics out of it.  I for one dont like theses posts but its what we are all dealing with right now.   Keep it clean.


What politics were mentioned? I didnt see anything said about politics did I miss a comment above?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> What politics were mentioned? I didnt see anything said about politics did I miss a comment above?


I saw it. Post was removed/ moved....


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I saw it. Post was removed/ moved....


Ok I just started reading the comments though I missed one


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

Everyone that use to make fun of those people on the proper shows, well who's laughing now lol


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

Prepper


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> They built 2 hospitals in 4 months? Were they M.A.S.H ( mobile army hospitals)?
> In addition, 77% of the cases in the US are in one senior living center, located in Washington state. That’s pretty well locked down. How exactly is the US NOT locked down?



I would say if new cases are popping up all over different parts of the state of PA (like other states) - first Eastern PA, next Western PA, and now Central PA, it's not locked down. That's just common sense.

And you're arguing with somebody in the medical field who happens to be a doctor. That's just funny.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

Respectfully, let’s talk numbers. First, COVID-19 has infected 155,227 people in total globally. It has killed 5,802 people out of a population of roughly 5,700,000,000. All of this since December of 2019, but you and I both know that the Chinese government was aware of this well before December 2019, and that people were freely traveling between the US and China all along. So in the US today, 2572 cases confirmed, and 41 deaths.

Now let’s look at the N1H1 (swine flu) of 2009-2010. In the US, 1000 citizens died, including 100 children before the President declared a national emergency. 1000 dead,,,,,,, as the H1N1 played out, 60 million Americans were infected, 300,000 were hospitalized, and anywhere between 12k and 18 thousand citizens died as a result. This is in 
side the United States, not global numbers. We hoarded no toilet paper, we canceled no sporting events, we closed no schools, it was considered  normal at the time. Numbers far more reaching than what we see globally today in the globe with COVID-19. Stop the panic! This is life on planet earth.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> They built 2 hospitals in 4 months? Were they M.A.S.H ( mobile army hospitals)?
> In addition, 77% of the cases in the US are in one senior living center, located in Washington state. That’s pretty well locked down. How exactly is the US NOT locked down?



There are 2,726 confirmed cases in the US. Only about 20.9% of them are in the state of Washington.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> There are 2,726 confirmed cases in the US. Only about 20.9% of them are in the state of Washington.
> 
> View attachment 435937



The person you're replying to sounds like someone familiar, if you know what I mean. Throws out inaccurate facts and statistics on a daily basis lol.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m also so tired of the H1N1 swine flu comparisons. Just because we had a previous pandemic doesn’t mean we shouldn’t prepare for a novel pandemic. 

H1N1 arguments are based on TOTAL H1N1 cases and deaths. We don’t know what that looks like for this coronavirus yet. We won’t for a while.

But let’s just say H1N1 was worse. Shit why didn’t we take that as seriously here then? Do we really need to play the “yea but look over here” game right now?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I do not trust ANY numbers coming from the Chinese government. Their priorities are not for the truth, it's social stability and saving face. The numbers are far higher than being reported. The little bit of reality that has leaked out from chinese citizens confirms this assessment.





JCAP said:


> There are 2,726 confirmed cases in the US. Only about 20.9% of them are in the state of Washington.
> 
> View attachment 435937



So what? 77% of the deaths occurred there In one living center. Without that number you got nothing to talk about. You people are incredible.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2020)

One guy I saw this morning at the grocery store had a basket FILLED with bottles of wine. There had to be at least 6 to 8 cases of loose bottles in his cart. At first I thought he was a wine rep or worked for the store. Nope, just a guy  who obviously liked wine.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

Problem is your COVID-19 is a total hyped up media driven nothing burger. Numbers dragged from the sky in terms of potential. We shut down nothing during H1N1, and we all know those numbers. By they way, we never ran out of hospital beds either back then.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 14, 2020)

I have smoked TP for sale pm me if interested


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Just reading that nearly made me vomit.



You are welcome...... it’s and image that will haunt you for life now.....sorry




yankee2bbq said:


> civilsmoker......you are my hero.



I sure try......



gmc2003 said:


> Can't squeal, but I can do the old man dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris, just how do you think they do it.....not in an O room.....a knife, crimpers, and the powder sprinkle stuff.......everyone had to do the crimp pinch at least once to pass Animal Science Class.........by they way I didn’t have to take biology in high school, so no frog work in the lab.....but them pigs ran like h.....from me.....lol

man o man tears and vomit were a common occurrence.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

We skinned and dissected big ole alley cats in Anatomy and physiology. 

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> We skinned and dissected big ole alley cats in Anatomy and physiology.
> 
> Chris



ah very educational......wont see that in high school today......


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

College. High School was frogs
Chris


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Problem is your COVID-19 is a total hyped up media driven nothing burger. Numbers dragged from the sky in terms of potential. We shut down nothing during H1N1, and we all know those numbers. By they way, we never ran out of hospital beds either back then.



Thank Christ you’re not in any position to drive policy on this.

Philadelphia also didnt shut down their summer parade  in the 1918 flu pandemic. Within a few weeks over 2500 were dead.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

Murray said:


> Us in North America are somewhat lucky, we have had more time to prepare than China and Europe. It will be really interesting to see all the data after this pandemic has passed. Did the extra time North America have to prepare make a difference in the statistics?



Im not sure we ever had any extra time. The travel between China and the US is constant. When ever this virus started over there, it was also here in the states. The flights are around the clock 24-7. Where did we have a head start?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Thank Christ you’re not in any position to drive policy on this.
> 
> Philadelphia also didnt shut down their summer parade  in the 1918 flu pandemic. Within a few weeks over 2500 were dead.



Really JCAP?
You are a PHD, I have given you numbers to work with. You can’t stand mention of H1N1 in comparison to corona 19, but now you wish to invoke the Spanish flu Of 1918? The corona virus, in general, is not even capable of the death and destruction that you purport it to possess.

This virus is known as, (SARS-CoV-2) in case you were wondering, it’s liken to an upper respiratory common cold. The numbers bear this out. Coronavirus has been identified since the 1960’s and has 7 different strains. Most of which produce what we know as the common cold.

people like you are making this into something straight out of a sci-fi movie! More people in the US die from accidental death than have tested positive for corona-19 world wide.


----------



## JCAP (Mar 14, 2020)

Please don’t get into a semantics debate with me. I teach virology courses and will run circles around you in that space.

It’s called SARS-CoV-2 because it’s closely related to SARS-CoV, the virus that causes another tremendous outbreak in 2002-2003. The positive thing about that outbreak was that folks weren’t contagious until they were symptomatic (~6 days after symptoms started). SARS-CoV-2 is more easily passed between people.

I’m well aware that there are coronaviruses that cause common colds. This is not one of them. Common colds don’t kill people like this.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2020)

Another one locked.      Come on people.  Why can we not be respectful to others?


----------

